# Dumog???



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

does anyone know about dumog and how it can be applied in JKD?

i hear bruce lee used Dumog and thai chi to help him with trapping.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

My knowledge of Dumog is limited but I have tapes of Paul Vunak and Dan Inosanto on Dumog and how it's applied to JKD.  I'd recommend them for your library.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

where can i find that tape or tapes? and do u know if they come on DVD?

from what i understand dumog can assure you that your opponent will not be able to land a devastating blow. is that true? i am very curious about this art.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Look for "The Definitive Dan Inosanto Collection".  It is VHS and his website says DVD coming soon.  If memory serves me the Paul Vunak tape is a pnather production or century production so I'd check century's webiste.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

You can also look into most anything Larry Hartsell has produced, He looked deeply into Dumog while kinda researching with Guro Dan. Look into training with these people rather than getting a tape & DVD then saying you know Dumog/JKD or intergrat into your training. Who trains  you in JKD that you ask the forum these things? You got a legit JKD instructor?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> You can also look into most anything Larry Hartsell has produced, He looked deeply into Dumog while kinda researching with Guro Dan. Look into training with these people rather than getting a tape & DVD then saying you know Dumog/JKD or intergrat into your training. Who trains you in JKD that you ask the forum these things? You got a legit JKD instructor?


 
Wooo, straight to the point I see....


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kenpojujitsu3, I get on my high horse sometimes. I see you are in Baltimore, to give you insight to me, I grew up in Langley Park, MD behind Tic Toc Liquors. I got my JFGF/JKD the hard way, so I get a chip on my shoulder when someone seems to say I do JKD etc... btw can you tell me this, which is very odd to me. PEACE


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Hi Kenpojujitsu3, I get on my high horse sometimes. I see you are in Baltimore, to give you insight to me, I grew up in Langley Park, MD behind Tic Toc Liquors. I got my JFGF/JKD the hard way, so I get a chip on my shoulder when someone seems to say I do JKD etc... btw can you tell me this, which is very odd to me. PEACE


 
i guess i need to be studying under Grand-Master Jimi. my humble apologies lord of the arts.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i guess i need to be studying under Grand-Master Jimi. my humble apologies lord of the arts.


 
As I posted on antother thread, JIMI's brashness not withstanding, your posted questions have answers that are known by just about anyone with moderate JKD experience which would indicate that you have never actually practiced JKD with any legitimate instructor.  Your posts on JKD all indicate a VERY superficial knowledge of it.  And posts like "JKD is a concept" are usually dead give aways to guys that think they can just mix stuff together and it becomes JKD.  JKD has become a system in and of itself.  And any practitioner of JKD understands the Wing Chun, Muay Thai, Triangle Footwork, Fencing movements and Dumog within JKD.  It would appear the JIMI's concerns though stated in a less than diplomatic manner are founded at this point.  Having ready your posts and questions it appears that you don't know much of anything about JKD...I may be wrong but that's how most of your posts read.

Such as 

1) "always keep your hands up" which limits the basic JKD concept of ABD Attack By Drawing.

2) I incorporate fencing footwork in my JKD -- it's already in there

3) Does anybody know about Dumog? -- yes, JKD people do know what Dumog can do about limiting devastating blows and aiding in trapping.

In short JKD beginners know these things, if you study JKD at all from an actual source you should too...


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes I was being quite brash, because JFGF/JKD means a great deal to me. If you were to train under me, the proper term would be Si Hing Jimi Thank You! By training with me you would know answers to all of these questions you pose to the JKD forum, my Sifu/Guro typiacly would ask our club a question relative to our training material and then as I raise my hand he says,"Not you Jimi" and I play like a scolded child. As for your response to my question lllloooollll, calling GrandMaster Jimi-lord of the arts,that's no answer! I am Guardian Of The Sacred Knowledge. LOL. Fess up! Who have you trained with? Or admitt you have no background in JFGF/JKD. A lot of people here would more easily give info. if they don't feel you are trying to pad your resume to impress with JKD terminology. Call me names if you must, just get down and o'ou tek, pak sao or something real. Being brash, Your posts & questions sound like my nephew trying to BS about something he has no idea about. As for training under me, you couldn't handle the discipline. Take what I say with a grain of salt, if you were to work at real JFGF/JKD or other Inosanto related arts with someone of repute, I'd have your back. PEACE


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

"to understand Jeet Kune Do, one ought to throw away all ideals, patterns, styles; in fact, he should throw away even the concepts of what is or isn't ideal in jeet kune do."    Tao of Jeet Kune Do, by Bruce Lee

"It is indeed difficult to see the situation simply - our minds are very complex - and it is easy to teach one to be skillful, but it is difficult to teach him his own attitude." Tao of Jeet kune do - Bruce Lee

"Jeet kune do favors formlessness so that it can assume all forms and since Jeet kune do has no style, it can fit in with all styles. As a result, jeet kune do utilizes all ways and is bound by none and, likewise, uses any techniques or means wich serve its end." Tao of jeet kune do by Bruce Lee

"Approach jeet kune do with the idea of mastering the will. Forget about winning and losing; forget about PRIDE and pain." -Tao of jeet kune do by Bruce Lee

"Absence of stereotyped technique as the substance means to be total and free" -Tao of jeet kune do by Bruce Lee

just some wisdom I've picked up from the teaching of Bruce Lee. just thought you might be interested in his thoughts of JKD.
it would seem that you have lost sight of what JKD truely is.

best wishes, lll000000lll.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

You still didn't answer the question. You are quoting from writings I was reading and practicing when you were in diapers. Quoting Bruces' Tao shows me you know little other than what you can copy from a book. Just answer the question oh formless one. LOL. You are starting to remind me of Carnes. LOL. Come on Fess Up! PEACE JIMI


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm done with this silly bickering. save your internet drama for someone who needs to prove themselves. buhbye. <3 a Guardian Of The Sacred Knowledge.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

You mean you can't or won't answer the question. If you would have given me some truthfull background about your training I wouldn't have taken issue with you. You sound like a spoiled child, I'm taking my JKD ball and going home. It's only bickering to you because you don't want to answer the question. Go to Ron's club and train, then after awhile your opinion will have much more merit. PEACE oh Johny come lately. JIMI


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> You mean you can't or won't answer the question. If you would have given me some truthfull background about your training I wouldn't have taken issue with you. You sound like a spoiled child, I'm taking my JKD ball and going home. It's only bickering to you because you don't want to answer the question. Go to Ron's club and train, then after awhile your opinion will have much more merit. PEACE oh Johny come lately. JIMI


 
<3


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> <3


 
All of your subsequent posts, avoidance of a simple question and quoting Mr. Lee's writings (and quoting them completely out of the context they were said in) just proved JIMI right, regardless of how he stated it.  You should watch some of the interviews of Bruce Lee and Dan Inosanto and actually at least research what is taught in the JKD curriculum as it stands it's known now that you don't train anywhere in JKD at all. Especially when you post stuff like this..

"yea my sparring partner is a bag hanging from a tree in my yard,lol, and other then that its some friends, and only one of them practices martial arts. and he is def better then me so i dont really get a chance to be really agressive when sparring him. i am mostly on defense and counter attacking."

The no form philosphy of JKD comes AFTER you learn the patterns of the JKD system.  You learn the patterns to ingrain the concepts and then discard the patterns in your application of the concepts.  But you still retain knowledge of the patterns to teach the next generation.  A JKD practitioner is taught this from day one.  Also it should be noted that The Tao of Jeet Kune Do doesn't include the curriculum on purpose to differenciate those who read the book from those who actually trained the system.  it's a clever mechanic that Bruce Lee and Ed Parker used when writing down their systems to seperate the real practitioners from the book learned.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

I was harsh with llloooolll, but I feel he was fronting. If you are still listening llloooolll, go to Rons school work hard and then your opinions may be better received. No apologies. PEACE JIMI


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Jimi i just wanted to apologize for any rude comments i posted to you. i am kind of new to martial arts and i have found that JKD is primarily what i am looking for. so forgive me if i come off like a noob. i would actually love to hear your thoughts on JKD and if you could give me any training tips that would be great. part of the reason i come off so uneducated is because i have not come to a decision on a Sifu or school to attend, there aren't a lot of JKD places i have found in CT. i have heard of someone in RI and some ppl in MA but other then that Ron K is the only one with a JKD class that is close to me. so b4 i actually get enrolled into a JKD class i want to train and learn as much as possible. so i am up to speed with everything including terminology. i know some JKD (not that much) but i do know what a jut sao is, a pak sao, and double pak sao. but i am still learning. i plan to learn as much as i can b4 i enroll. so there that should answer your question. and once again sorry for any disrespect or unnecessary stress i caused. hope we can move on from here.


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> Hey Jimi i just wanted to apologize for any rude comments i posted to you. i am kind of new to martial arts and i have found that JKD is primarily what i am looking for. so forgive me if i come off like a noob. i would actually love to hear your thoughts on JKD and if you could give me any training tips that would be great. part of the reason i come off so uneducated is because i have not come to a decision on a Sifu or school to attend, there aren't a lot of JKD places i have found in CT. i have heard of someone in RI and some ppl in MA but other then that Ron K is the only one with a JKD class that is close to me. so b4 i actually get enrolled into a JKD class i want to train and learn as much as possible. so i am up to speed with everything including terminology. i know some JKD (not that much) but i do know what a jut sao is, a pak sao, and double pak sao. but i am still learning. i plan to learn as much as i can b4 i enroll. so there that should answer your question. and once again sorry for any disrespect or unnecessary stress i caused. hope we can move on from here.


 
If you're really considering learning JKD, IMHO, I'd suggest that you head down to Rons school, if you haven't already.  I've known Ron for a while and he certainly is a wealth of knowledge.  You seem very eager to get started, but keep in mind, that things are not going to happen overnight.  Take your time, and start off with the basics.  

One thing that I can say about Ron is that his school is not a belt factory.  Every single one of his students bust their tail in class and earn every bit of their rank.  He doesn't hand anything out to anyone.  

Again, if this is the art that caught your eye, go check out the PSDTC.  Take your time and enjoy yourself.  I can assure you, you'll be under the wings of a fantastic teacher.

On a side note, he is having Larry Hartsell to the school, Sept, 9 and 10.  If you're free, you may want to check it out.:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> If you're really considering learning JKD, IMHO, I'd suggest that you head down to Rons school, if you haven't already. I've known Ron for a while and he certainly is a wealth of knowledge. You seem very eager to get started, but keep in mind, that things are not going to happen overnight. Take your time, and start off with the basics.
> 
> One thing that I can say about Ron is that his school is not a belt factory. Every single one of his students bust their tail in class and earn every bit of their rank. He doesn't hand anything out to anyone.
> 
> ...


 
thank you for your advice, it is much appreciated.

are you going to be there on the 9th and 10th??


----------



## Jimi (Aug 18, 2006)

llloooolll. If you can go to Larry Hartsells seminar, GOGOGOGO! You will love it and have fun. Your expeience level is no issue, he will help you with a great deal. After which you can be satisfied in the fact that you have trained with an Original Bruce Lee student. HAVE FUN, make it to that seminar if you can man. I can't get to any seminars for the moment, so I am enveous(SP?) YAY You. Be ready, he can tie you in knots. LOL.  PEACE JIMI Grand Pooh Bear or something like that, LOL.


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> thank you for your advice, it is much appreciated.
> 
> are you going to be there on the 9th and 10th??


 
I'm supposed to work both of those days, so I'm not sure what I'm doing as of yet.  Not sure if I'll take off both days or just go to one.

Mike


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 19, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to work both of those days, so I'm not sure what I'm doing as of yet. Not sure if I'll take off both days or just go to one.
> 
> Mike


 
cool.


----------

